# rift headstart accounts



## sydonaiX (24. Februar 2011)

*RIFT™ HEAD START KICKS-OFF TODAY AS TRION ECLIPSES ONE MILLION REGISTERED ACCOUNTS

wurde wohl vor kurzem im us- forum bekanntgegeben.

solider ausgangspunkt.
*


----------



## Kafka (24. Februar 2011)

Schon über 1 Millionen ACC`s, ich hoffe mal es steigert sich noch dauerhaft^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Februar 2011)

Viel wichtiger ist, wieviele bleiben nach den 30 Tagen freier Spielzeit und schließen ein Abo ab.

Die anderen MMO-"Neulinge" der letzten Jahre hatten auch viele Accounts zum Verkaufsstart, aber dann leider nicht mehr so viele, wenn man bezahlen musste.


----------



## Fearoc (24. Februar 2011)

Bin da kaeptainiglos Meinung. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

AoC hat zu Release 1,2 Millionen Accounts gehabt.
Was draus geworden ist, wissen alle


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber bei einigen frag ich mich wirklich, warum sie gleich wieder mit AoC-Release-Argumenten kommen, anstatt einfach den Post abzunicken, oder nichts zu posten.

Ist auf alle Fälle schonmal nen Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl für die Entwickler. Bei richtiger Entwicklung steht eine genügend große Community bereit.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Februar 2011)

hmm Kafka wo treffen fang da auch an


----------



## Abigayle (24. Februar 2011)

Abwarten und Tee trinken sag ich da. Rift schaut echt solide aus, aber, wie oft haben wir erlebt das 'n Spiel "totgepatcht" oder "totgeredet" wurde. Leider zu oft. 

Aber ich bin guter Dinge bisher


----------



## sydonaiX (24. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> AoC hat zu Release 1,2 Millionen Accounts gehabt.
> Was draus geworden ist, wissen alle



warhamemr auch, aber beide spiele waren qualitativ nicht mit rift zu vergleichen zu release.
da wars kein wunder daß die leute reihenweise abgehauen sind. zu recht.

und die million bei rift sind nur die headstart zahlen. da kommen nochn paar dazu beim offiziellen release.

und selbst wenn 50% wieder aufhören bleiben genug übrig, um das spiel erstmal solide weiterzuentwickeln


----------



## Lari (24. Februar 2011)

Das war keine Kritik am Spiel, lediglich ein Hinweis, dass Zahlen am Release keine Aussagekraft haben


----------



## Freakypriest (24. Februar 2011)

Man sollte auch bedenken das AoC zwar über 1mio Accounts geschafft hat aber in den ersten 3Tagen waren es erst 400k und nicht 1mio


----------



## Nerdavia (24. Februar 2011)

Leute....Rift ist noch nicht mal Released.....abwarten ^^


----------



## Todeswolf (24. Februar 2011)

so da ich warten muss bis ich auf meinen Server kann ...möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen 

wir reden hier vom HeadStart also wenn man dann noch den Releas vom 1 bzw vom 4.3 dazurechnet werden wir wohl auf über 1,5Mil Accs kommen 
da Rift ein sehr ausgereiftes Spiel ist und kaum Bugs vorhanden sind werden sicher viele bleiben denke ich 

Wanderer und Schaulustige wird es immer geben !


----------



## Vavier (24. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist, wieviele bleiben nach den 30 Tagen freier Spielzeit und schließen ein Abo ab.
> 
> Die anderen MMO-"Neulinge" der letzten Jahre hatten auch viele Accounts zum Verkaufsstart, aber dann leider nicht mehr so viele, wenn man bezahlen musste.



RICHTIG und wenn man so beginnt wie TRION bei Headstart mit zuwenigen Servern muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenn die zahlen schwinden werden ... denn WER IMMER NOCH beim start nicht mit ansturm rechnet und zuwenig Servern daher kommt hat nichts anderes verdient ... Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht 6 SETZEN !! mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen tera kommt swor kommt und bis dahin gibts auch noch f2play z.b. Herr der Ringe um die zeit totzuschlagen.... 

hänge seit 3 stunden in warteschlagen nicht nur einemal sondern 4 mal beim erreichen eines top 100 platzes rausgeflogen sorry aber es nervt nur.. und produkteigenschaften wie headstart teilnahme ab...18-19 uhr ist einfach versprochen und nicht eingehalten worden, dass ist schon vorspielung falscher tatsachen .....


----------



## Freakypriest (24. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist, wieviele bleiben nach den 30 Tagen freier Spielzeit und schließen ein Abo ab.
> 
> Die anderen MMO-"Neulinge" der letzten Jahre hatten auch viele Accounts zum Verkaufsstart, aber dann leider nicht mehr so viele, wenn man bezahlen musste.



Kann man als pro und Contra sehen.
Einige MMO's sind damit nicht gut zurecht gekommen und die Zahlen sanken wieder, andere MMO's hat es gar nicht geschadet wie unserem liebem Marktführer. Ich denke das kann erst die zeit uns sagen


----------



## DoktorElmo (24. Februar 2011)

Vavier schrieb:


> RICHTIG und wenn man so beginnt wie TRION bei Headstart mit zuwenigen Servern muss man sich auch nicht wundern wenn die zahlen schwinden werden ... denn WER IMMER NOCH beim start nicht mit ansturm rechnet und zuwenig Servern daher kommt hat nichts anderes verdient ... Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht 6 SETZEN !! mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen tera kommt swor kommt und bis dahin gibts auch noch f2play z.b. Herr der Ringe um die zeit totzuschlagen....
> 
> hänge seit 3 stunden in warteschlagen nicht nur einemal sondern 4 mal beim erreichen eines top 100 platzes rausgeflogen sorry aber es nervt nur.. und produkteigenschaften wie headstart teilnahme ab...18-19 uhr ist einfach versprochen und nicht eingehalten worden, dass ist schon vorspielung falscher tatsachen .....



Haha genial, ja freu dich auf dein Tera, glaub mir, du wirst maßlos enttäuscht werden 

Es wurde immerhin innerhalb von 20 Minuten reagiert und 2 neue Server nachgeschoben, die das ganze erstmal ausgelastet haben. Wenn man das so macht wie bei WAR und direkt mit 12 Server on geht, sind alle nur so halb voll und die Rift-Events machen dann auch keinen Spaß mehr. Die Entwickler haben ja gesagt das sie die Server komplett an die Grenzen bekommen möchten, dafür können sie die Auslastung der einzelnen Server nach und nach ausbauen. Aber Rift benötigt nunmal ob der Rifts wirklich volle Server.

Bist du der aus dem offiziellen Forum der gegen die Entwickler deswegen rechtlich vorgehen will? 

Ansonsten, ich habe sowohl AoC als auch WAR original da herumliegen, und ich muss sagen die Beiden waren mit Abstand nicht so polished und bug frei wie Rift, wenn da zum Release nochmal 1-2 Millionen Accounts dazukommen - wovon auszugehen ist - dürften wohl viele bleiben.


----------



## Kafka (24. Februar 2011)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> hmm Kafka wo treffen fang da auch an



Dauert noch bissal, bis ich los lege. Ich warte noch bis Trion ELV als zahlungsart einführt, aber dan gehts ab auf nen Pvp Server^^


----------



## Vavier (24. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Haha genial, ja freu dich auf dein Tera, glaub mir, du wirst maßlos enttäuscht werden
> 
> Es wurde immerhin innerhalb von 20 Minuten reagiert und 2 neue Server nachgeschoben, die das ganze erstmal ausgelastet haben. Wenn man das so macht wie bei WAR und direkt mit 12 Server on geht, sind alle nur so halb voll und die Rift-Events machen dann auch keinen Spaß mehr. Die Entwickler haben ja gesagt das sie die Server komplett an die Grenzen bekommen möchten, dafür können sie die Auslastung der einzelnen Server nach und nach ausbauen. Aber Rift benötigt nunmal ob der Rifts wirklich volle Server.
> 
> ...



ka hab nicht gesagt das ich mich auf tera freue hab nur gesagt es gibt noch andere sachen die bald rauskommen !!! und ggaaaaanz toll 1 mio accounts gross angekündigt, dadurch dann nochmal 200-300 000 neue accounts durch kostenlose werbung erhalten und dann 2-3 server nachgeschoben innerhalb von mittlerweile 4-5 Stunden ?? das nennst du reagieren ?? rechtlich vorgehen wegen einem 40 euro spiel wo lebst du ... als kunde hat man ja noch möglichkeiten, zum händler vorbestellung stornieren (geht innerhalb von 14 tagen dank rücktrittsrecht also auch kein geld futsch wenn man denn schon bezahlt hat weil zugesicherte produkteigenschaften nicht eingehalten wurden). Aber dank Leuten wie Dir wird es immer firmen geben die denken mit allem durchzukommen weil Ihr wie Schafe alles mit euch machen lässt wenn man euch nur ein wenig good will zeigt und zucker ins mäulchen streut.... wir leben 9 jahre NACH den ersten mmorpgs jeder der jetzt erst was dazu beiträgt sollte genug server beim start verfügbar haben damit es nicht zu sowas kommt besonders wenn man ein spiel rausbringt was graphisch mehr leistet als der rest und ergo weniger leute als bei andern spielen auf die server passen. und ich hab aoc war swg wow aion conan neocron 1+2 anarchy online everquest tabula rasa und andere originale hier rumliegen um auch mal zu posen wie du und war ebenso bei fast allen als closed tester dabei also erzähl mir nicht was bug frei oder polished ist und war rift hatte selbst am letzten beta und open beta tag noch genug bugs und mob respawn probleme wo ich bezweifle das alle fixes es ins final release geschafft haben oder werden... und wer so viel xp mit games hat der ist halt etwas kritischer, darum auch WAR kein erfolg, fehler gemacht interessenten vergrault auf wiedersehen und rift sieht seit heute abend leider genauso aus


----------



## Sikes (24. Februar 2011)

Die neuen Server wurden knapp eine Stunde nach Start nachgeschoben... wenn du dann noch in der Warteschlange für einen vollen Server wartest kann Trion nicht wirklich was dafür. Es hiess von anfang an, dass sie reagieren wenn mehr dazukommen und jetzt kommt man doch recht schnell auf einen Server. Das Spiel und die Macher gleich dafür verfluchen gleich einem kleinen Kind welches unbedingt unbedingt alles gleich haben will. Geh wieder WoW (oder whatever) zocken wenn du nach knapp 4 einhalb Stunden und keiner gezockten Minute VOR dem Release rummimist...


----------



## Vavier (24. Februar 2011)

Sikes schrieb:


> Die neuen Server wurden knapp eine Stunde nach Start nachgeschoben... wenn du dann noch in der Warteschlange für einen vollen Server wartest kann Trion nicht wirklich was dafür. Es hiess von anfang an, dass sie reagieren wenn mehr dazukommen und jetzt kommt man doch recht schnell auf einen Server. Das Spiel und die Macher gleich dafür verfluchen gleich einem kleinen Kind welches unbedingt unbedingt alles gleich haben will. Geh wieder WoW (oder whatever) zocken wenn du nach knapp 4 einhalb Stunden und keiner gezockten Minute VOR dem Release rummimist...



lol geh mal ins rift forum, les ein wenig aufmerksam die grössten threads und dann sag mir nochmal das man recht schnell auf die server kommt !!! und sorry auch aber die server die nach 1 stunde kamen waren FUENF minuten später voll. und was soll ich auf einem PVE oder RP server oder auf US oder French wenn meine gilde auf einem anderen ist ? Und bitte wer ist schuld wenn nicht die entwickler das zu wenig server da sind wir die käufer vielleicht ?? hätten wir unseren eigenen server gleich selber mieten sollen auch ein neues verkaufmodell rent ur own mmorpg server and play headstart on ... solltet man sich wirklich mal überlegen....und nochmal HEADSTART wurde zugesichert als produkteigenschaft für vorbesteller also von dankbar sein das man vor release spielen kann ist hier keine rede sondern von VERSPRECHEN....

ps 
ausserdem wird sich das warteschlangen problem auch mit garantie nicht in der nächsten woche lösen und danach eher noch schlimmer 
deswegen habe ich auch wow damals aufgehört jeden abend oder an wochenenden 1-2 stunden warten fuer sachen die man bezahlt hat 
ist einfach nicht zumutbar, es sei denn man hat mittags oder nachmittags die zeit dazu nicht wahr ? ohne wartezeit spielen zu könen jedoch nicht wer arbeitet...


----------



## Damjana (24. Februar 2011)

Sollen sie wie bei WoW drölfzig Server online gehen lassen von denen dann gerade mal 3 ausgelastet sind????

Dann lieber so wie TRION es gerade macht: Server voll = Neuer Server nachschieben

Das macht SINN - allein schonmal wegen den RIFTS - Ohne Publikum kann man die net schließen^^

Btw: Die "Wartezeit" reduziert sich erfahrungsgemäß auch schnell von 5 Std. auf 20 Minuten....

Das ist ein HEADSTART - Sie schieben Server nach - Wo ist das Problem?

Meckerziegen!!! - echtma


----------



## Craight (24. Februar 2011)

@ vavier
Wenn du doch schon ach soviele Spiele ausprobiert hast,
dann müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen das es bei jedem Release/Headstart zu ewigen Warteschlange und überfüllten Server kommt.
Klar sie hätten 2-3 mehr Server öffnen können, aber selbst dann hätte es zu langen Warteschlangen geführt.
Und ganz ehrlich wie du dich aufführst ist lächerlich, sie haben das Spielen vor dem Release versprochen,
Release ist wann? heute um 20 Uhr gewesen? Falsch
am 4.3. und in ein paar Tagen/stunden werden sich die Warteschlangen geben, da aber die überfüllten Gebiete bleiben
werd ich auch da noch ein bisschen warten. Das ist normal das war bei fast jedem MMO bisher so.
Zuviele server wäre auch ein großer Fehler geworden und hätte zu einem großen Flop geführt.

Ach und btw versuch mal deine Texte besser zu formatieren, bzw Satzzeichen zu setzten und n bisschen auf Groß/Kleinschreibung zu achten.
Ich bin kein Verfechter der heult wenn man mal ne grammatische Regel nicht eingehalten hat oder sich verschrieben hat,
aber bei dir ist es echt anstrengend zu lesen


----------



## Sikes (24. Februar 2011)

Witzig... ich zahle erst ab dem 4. 3. Also keine Ahnung weshalb ich da motzen müsste... Kumpel hat sich vor knapp einer Stunde eingeloggt, dauerte 10 Minuten und war auf dem neuen PvP Server drauf. Kann dich also echt nicht verstehen. Auch dass die Server nach ca. 20 Minuten nachkamen und ich erst ne Stunde später draufgekommen bin nach einem neuen Server zu suchen lässt deine Aussage nur als Frustreaktion dastehen und nicht einer Tatsache. Der Headstart soll auch dazu dienen es auf das Release Datum einzupendeln. Aber solche Leute wie du wollen nur aufmerksamkeit und alles schlecht machen.


----------



## Damjana (24. Februar 2011)

*WE ARE NOT IN AZEROTH ANYMORE^^*


----------



## Vavier (25. Februar 2011)

Craight schrieb:


> @ vavier
> Wenn du doch schon ach soviele Spiele ausprobiert hast,
> dann müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen das es bei jedem Release/Headstart zu ewigen Warteschlange und überfüllten Server kommt.
> Klar sie hätten 2-3 mehr Server öffnen können, aber selbst dann hätte es zu langen Warteschlangen geführt.
> ...



also mir wurde es zugesichert so einfach ist das:

*Saturn vorbesteller mail:
*
! Teilnahme am Head-Start*: *Spielen Sie bereits ab dem 24.02.2011. (ZUSAGE)

**offizielle rift homepage:*

Du musst RIFT vorbestellen! Alle Kunden, die RIFT bei teilnehmenden Händlern vorbestellen, werden Zugang zum Früheinsteiger-Start haben. 
Von dem Händler, bei dem du vorbestellt hast, erhältst du einen Code, der dir Zugang zum Früheinsteiger-Start gewährt, nachdem du ihn in deinem Trion Account aktiviert hast.
Der Früheinsteiger-Start beginnt am Donnerstag, dem 24. Februar 2011 um 19:00 Uhr MEZ (18:00 GMT) und läuft bis zum offiziellen 
Start in Nordamerika: 1. März 19:00 Uhr MEZ (18:00 GMT), bzw. in Europa: 4. März 17:00 Uhr MEZ (16:00 GMT). 
(*ZUSAGE MIT PREZISER ZEIT UND DATUM!*)

Damit wäre schon mal ein großer Teil deiner Aussage als falsch erledigt. Desweiteren war es in keinem Falle bei fast jedem MMO so, wie du es behauptest. 

Ein anderer Punkt ist jedoch erwähnenswert. Wie bitte schön, hätten zu viele Server zu einem Flop geführt? Zu Hohe kosten für TRION, falls weniger Leute als 
Server verfügbar sind? Also lieber zu wenig Server damit man zeigen kann, wie gross doch der Ansturm ist und was für ein Erfolg Rift für Trion wird? 
Bist du getarnter Pressesprecher bzw. Publicrelationmanager? Zu viele Server hätten gezeigt, selbst wenn nicht benötigt, dass Trion den Ansturm erwartet hätte(Hausaufgaben gemacht - kompetent)
und mehr als erforderlich für die Community geplant hat(jedoch keine kostenlose negative Werbung, da keiner über einen Reibungslosen start berichtet). 

Und eigentlich beherrsche ich, im Prinzip, sowohl Grammtik, als auch Zeichensetzung jedoch nicht nach 10 Stunden arbeit, 4-5 Stunden Wartezeit 
und um 24 Uhr. Da ist mir dann der Punkt, das Komma oder die Gross-/Kleinschreibung egal. Aber als Pressesprecher muss man ja jeder Kritik 
entgegenwirken. In diesem Sinne....

ps
ein Satz hat mich nach dem Lesen doch länger beschäftigt, als ich es gedacht hätte. Zitat:
"dann müsstest du doch eigentlich wissen das es bei jedem Release/Headstart zu ewigen Warteschlange und überfüllten Server kommt."
Muss ich das? Muss ich das als gegeben bei jedem neuen Spiel hinnehmen? Muss ich gar bei jedem Spiel damit rechnen?
Bin ich soweit, dass ich dankbar bin, wenn nur eine Warteschlange, wenn nur wenige, statt vielen Bugs oder Abstürzen bei
 neuen Spielen vorhanden sind? Stellt euch mal selber diese Fragen, die Antwort muss jeder selber für sich finden.


----------



## Sikes (25. Februar 2011)

Grad eben hat sich ein Kumpel auf dem neuen Server eingeloggt... keine Ahnung woher du die 5 Stunden Wartezeit herhast  ich spiel jetzt jedenfalls mit meinen Leuten und find das Spiel super ^^

PS: Ich spiel auf dem PvP Server Rhazade (Deutsch)


----------



## Craight (25. Februar 2011)

Pressesprecher, ha der war gut 
Ich sehe das einfach nur so das das auch Menschen sind
und du einen Käsehersteller auch nicht verklagst weil sein Stück Käse in der Packung nur 498 gramm statt 500 wiegt.

Nein aber wären zuviele Server geöffnet worden hätten sich die Spieler verlaufen,
die Server würden nach den 30 tagen kostenlose Spielzeit nicht voll werden/bleiben
und das Spielprinzip von RIFT nicht aufgehen.

Releasezeiten von WOW? Aion? Herr der Ringe? 
Waren teilweise alle etwas heftig.
Teilweise unspielbar, dauerhaft abstürze während des spielens.

Also komm mal runter ich versteh nicht wieso du dich so aufführst,
außerdem konnte Freunde von mir problemlos nach 15min Wartezeit auf den beiden neueröffneten Servern (bzw Rhazade)
nach 15min Wartezeit spielen und tuen dies seitdem ohne Verbindungsabbruch immernoch.
Nur sind die Gebiete halt noch extrem überfüllt


----------



## Damjana (25. Februar 2011)

_*Ein anderer Punkt ist jedoch erwähnenswert. Wie bitte schön, hätten zu viele Server zu einem Flop geführt? Zu Hohe kosten für TRION, falls weniger Leute als 
Server verfügbar sind? Also lieber zu wenig Server damit man zeigen kann, wie gross doch der Ansturm ist und was für ein Erfolg Rift für Trion wird? 
Bist du getarnter Pressesprecher bzw. Publicrelationmanager? Zu viele Server hätten gezeigt, selbst wenn nicht benötigt, dass Trion den Ansturm erwartet hätte(Hausaufgaben gemacht - kompetent)
und mehr als erforderlich für die Community geplant hat(jedoch keine kostenlose negative Werbung, da keiner über einen Reibungslosen start berichtet). *
_

*MADE MY DAY - DANKE^^*


----------



## Vavier (25. Februar 2011)

Sikes schrieb:


> Grad eben hat sich ein Kumpel auf dem neuen Server eingeloggt... keine Ahnung woher du die 5 Stunden Wartezeit herhast  ich spiel jetzt jedenfalls mit meinen Leuten und find das Spiel super ^^
> 
> PS: Ich spiel auf dem PvP Server Rhazade (Deutsch)



Also auch Dir nochmal, Freund/Gilde spielt auf einem anderen Server. Theoretisch könnte ich auch auf einen RP oder PVE Serve gehen aber das ist nicht meine Spielweise daher überlasse ich diese Server und Warteschlange lieber Leuten die darauf spielen möchten und lege mir nicht auf allen Servern übergangs Chars an. Ich habe die Closed und auch Openbeta auf einem bestimmten Server gespielt und hoffe in 20 Minuten, dies auch weiter tun zu können. Dieser Server hat eine Warteschlange von 700. Sobald man unter 100 kommt, gibt es einen DISCONNECT und man fliegt aus der Schleife dieses Problem wird gerade von Trion beobachtet und im offiziellen Forum, auch von Usern und Trion selber, bestätigt, also hoffentlich bald gefixed (sehr lobenswert).

ps 
Rhazade hatte bei meinem Versuch um ca. 20.38 Uhr eine Wartezeit von 2,5 Std. daher bin ich wieder, nachdem ich dort aus der Warteschleife
geflogen bin, zurück zum ursprünglichem Server


----------



## arenasturm (25. Februar 2011)

5 stunden noch -.- dann hab ich rift runtergeladen  kanns garnet mehr abwarten...ich stell mal meinen wecker ^^


----------



## myxir21 (25. Februar 2011)

Musste auch 2 Stunden warten.

Aber lieber jetzt 2 Stunden warten und dafür in 2-3 Monaten noch immer einen ziemlich vollen Server haben als nicht warten und in 2-3 Monaten der einzige sein auf dem Server.


----------



## Todeswolf (25. Februar 2011)

lol 15min Wartezeit zur Hauptzeit finde ich nicht so schlimm  
war damals bei WoW nicht anders und bei War musste man bis 1h warten


----------



## Vavier (25. Februar 2011)

Craight schrieb:


> Pressesprecher, ha der war gut
> Ich sehe das einfach nur so das das auch Menschen sind
> und du einen Käsehersteller auch nicht verklagst weil sein Stück Käse in der Packung nur 498 gramm statt 500 wiegt.
> 
> ...



Ich verklage doch niemanden, was ich auch niergendwo behauptet habe. Wegen 40 Euro? Nein bestimmt nicht, ich bin nur entäuscht, dass Werbung, 
wie von mir geschildert und erklärt, scheinbar einen höheren Stellenwert, als die Community hat. Aion ist das Beste, negative, Beispiel hierfür, wenn man 
alles von Anfang bis Ende aufmerksam verfolgt hat. Natürlich sind alle Entwickler auch nur Menschen, die das Beste wollen, hohe Ziele und Ansprüche 
haben und leben müssen gar keine Frage. Ich habe sehr viele Fiaskos erlebt, kennt noch jemand SOELDNER (haha)?? Und Aion und ALL POINT BULLETIN 
alles schwere Fehler, die Konsequenzen hatten, aber was Firmen in den letzten 2 Jahren so alles mit uns Kunden machen ist einfach nicht mehr zu tollerieren. 
DLC ohne Ende. Mafia 2, was fertige DLC s bereits beim Kauf beinhaltet hat, diese sich aber erst Monate später durch DLC s freischalten liesen. Sowas ist nicht 
nur für mich nicht mehr zumutbar, sondern auch für einige meiner Freunde und Bekannten, jedoch ist für einige Firmen der Profit wichtiger als Kundenzufriedenheit. 

Bei WOW war ich, nach fast 1 Jahr closed Beta, von Anfang an dabei und alle die heute noch über Server Probleme am Anfang klagen, sind diejenigen, die erst nach 
einem Monat angefangen haben, als alle Startserver wegen Überfüllung und um Warteschlangen zu vermeiden, geschlossen wurden. Ich hatte in meiner WOW Zeit, 
weder Abstürze, noch große Bugs während des Spielens oder Warteschlangen, erst ab Burning Crusade. Zu Herr der Ringe kann ich jedoch nicht viel sagen, da es an mir vorbeilief. 
Du sagst Spieler würden sich sonst verlaufen und ich sage, gut wenn Spieler sich verlaufen ist das halt so, dann schliesst man wieder ein paar Server. 
Ich spiele seit 2 Monaten WIEDER Star Wars Galaxys nach 3 Jahren Pause. Mitlerweile sind FAST alle Server LEER und trotzdem verläuft sich keiner.
Es gibt immer noch eine Char Begrenzung auf NUR 2 Chars pro Server obwohl die Server fast alle leer sind und es geht. Du argumenierst jetzt wahrscheinlich 
weiter, RIft lässt dies durch die Rifts nicht zu, ich frage dann warum? Weniger gefüllte Server einfachere Rifts Mobs also balancing. Statt 30-40 Leute für 
Endboss, dann eben runtersetzen, dass nur noch 10-12 benötigt werden. Wo ein Wille ist, da sollte ein Weg sein. Also sind wir wieder beim Thema wie wichtig 
ist der Kunde und die Community?  

Ich zahle gerne für gute Leistungen aber ich verzeihe ungern, wenn man mich als Kunden nicht ernstnimmt. Wow ist zum Kinderspiel geworden und hat, mit allen 
Erweiterungen, auf möglichst viel Profit gesetzt (z.b. Chartransfer für Geld und andere Sachen). Wow hatte jedoch bis heute eine Monopolstellung und konnte es 
sich leisten Kunden zu verägern. Geht einer kommen halt 5 neue Kinder. Aber jedes neue MMO muss anders Anfangen. Vertrauen erarbeitet man sich. 

Zu Rhazade habe ich bereits weiter oben zu einem anderen User etwas gesagt. 

Das mit dem Pressesprecher war durchaus ernst gemeint. Ich mein, ein neuer Account hier und direkt intensiv im Forum einsteigen mit Argumenten die auf Entwicklerseite
klar zu sehen und zu verstehen sind, wie du es machst, erweckt bei mir nicht nur den Anschein, sondern bestätigt mich in meiner Vermutung, was ich ebenfalls 
persönlich sehr sehr lobenswert finden würde und Trion bei mir aufwertet. Das du es nicht zugeben wirst ist mir auch klar.  

ps 
Sorry die Antwort hat etwas lange gadauert aber ich bin endlich auf meinen Server gekommen
btw um auch mal was wirklich positives zu Trion zu sagen, der Clientdownload von der ClosedBeta an,
ist mit einer der Besten aller MMOs. Kein torrent, keine langsame Downloadgeschwindigkeit, ich konnten 
mit vollem 64mb speed downloaden und brauchte nur knapp 26 Minuten dafür, also trotz aller Kritik, Lob von mir.​


----------



## darksilver1 (25. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> AoC hat zu Release 1,2 Millionen Accounts gehabt.
> Was draus geworden ist, wissen alle



Wenn ich mich recht ersinne haben AoC und Warhammer mehr als 1Millionen Spiele Verkauft. Trion geht bislang eher den Weg von Star Trek Online die auch was von mehr als 1Millionen Account gemunkelt haben ohne wirklich je soviel verkauft zu haben.

Wenn man mal bei Xfire die Daten anschaut so waren zu den Höchstzeiten AoC/Warhammer/Aion auf Platz 4 im MMO Rank. STO hingegen hat es nur auf Platz 19 geschaft. Rift sieht besser aus, zumindest die open beta hat es schon einmal bis auf Rank 8 gebracht. 
Ich vermute mal das sie auch mit den letzten großen gleichziehen können, ob sie dort bleiben ist ne andere frage.

Ich hab mir den Start gestern nicht angetan, wobei ich aber gerade eingelogt bin und zumindest jetzt kurz vor 2Uhr Nachts sehe ich nur noch 2 Server in der EU die FULL sind.


Leider lernen die Firmen nie was aus den anderen Starts, hoffe es gibt zumindest ein free server transfer später.

Oh hier noch mal ein Bild wie es bei Aion mal aussah. Es könnte also schlimmer kommen.


----------



## Shackal (25. Februar 2011)

zum feiern gibs noch keinen anlass erst ab 1,5 Mil acc kann man einigermassen heute beid en kosten zufrieden sein und ab 2-3 Mille kann der Rift spieler anfangen zu feiern.
Den erstellung von WoW war recht bielig und soll ja über 10 milel acc haben auchw ennd er verkauf von verpackungen schon lange kein geld mehr einbringt.
Wenn Rift nach 2 Monate noch leuft kann man vieleicht edwas aufatmen udn wenn kein neues MMO bis Herbst in release geht dann kann Trion vieleicht beid en einahmen zufriden sein aberd ann spätestens sei dürch Tera oder SWTOR bzw GW"/Warhammer 40k kann man wohl Rift einstampfen so wie AION und andere MMOs im casual bereich.


----------



## Thoriumobi (25. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> zum feiern gibs noch keinen anlass erst ab 1,5 Mil acc kann man einigermassen heute beid en kosten zufrieden sein und ab 2-3 Mille kann der Rift spieler anfangen zu feiern.
> Den erstellung von WoW war recht bielig und soll ja über 10 milel acc haben auchw ennd er verkauf von verpackungen schon lange kein geld mehr einbringt.
> Wenn Rift nach 2 Monate noch leuft kann man vieleicht edwas aufatmen udn wenn kein neues MMO bis Herbst in release geht dann kann Trion vieleicht beid en einahmen zufriden sein aberd ann spätestens sei dürch Tera oder SWTOR bzw GW"/Warhammer 40k kann man wohl Rift einstampfen so wie AION und andere MMOs im casual bereich.



Was ein Buchstabenbrei...


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Februar 2011)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> warhamemr auch, aber beide spiele waren qualitativ nicht mit rift zu vergleichen zu release.



Machst du Witze,die haben von da alles abgekuckt. Rift ist eine schlechte Warhammer Kopie.

Wir werden das Genre neu definieren. Die mussten dabei selber lachen, als sie sich diesen Slogan ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Kloetengott (28. Februar 2011)

Immer diese alberne Diskussion wer von wem abgeschaut hat...
Rift hat sich fleissig bei Wow, Warhammer, Lotro etc. bedient.
Aber auch diese Spiele haben das Rad nicht erfunden. Wow hat sich ebenfalls alle guten Ideen aus anderen Rollenspielen zusammengeklaut.
Genauso wie Warhammer (mehr schlecht als recht) versucht hat das schöne DaoC PVP-System zu kopieren. Und auch Lotro kann sich nicht rühmen das Rollenspielgenre neu erfunden zu haben.
Seit Rollenspiele populär wurden, ist es Tagesgeschäft beim "Nachbarn" abzuschauen und die guten Sachen abzuschreiben.
Rift tut hier das selbe wie WoW: Funktionierendes übernehmen und nur Details verfeinern.
Wenn dabei ein rundes Gesamtwerk bei rum kommt, solls mir recht sein.

Bezüglich der Serverdiskussionen muss ich hier auchmal die Flagge der Vernunft hoch halten:
Wäre ich Entwickler eines MMORPG würde ich nichts anders machen. Das es in den ersten Tagen nach Release zu einer Spielerflut kommt, die sich in den folgenden Wochen ganz natürlich erstmal wieder herunterregulieren wird, ist völlig normal.
Hier einfach soviele Server hinzustellen, das jeder ohne Wartezeit rein kommt, würde bedeuten das ich einige Zeit später dutzend leere Server habe, und die Spieler den Spass am Spiel verlieren, weil die Welt "tot" ist.
Diese Anfangsphase ist nur kurz ein Problem und lässt sich nicht sinnvoll anders regulieren.
Und wer jetzt sagt, man könne ja mehr Server stellen und diese später schliessen, muss auch darüber nachdenken ob man eine Massenflucht provozieren will. Man stelle sich folgende Überschrift auf einer Gamestar vor: RIFT schon am Ende? - Das MMORPG RIFT schliesst aufgrund sinkender Spielerzahlen schon nach 2 Monaten erste Server...

Mit einer Wartezeit von ein paar Minuten in den ersten Wochen kann ich leben. Danach sollte der Publisher einschätzen können wie sich die Spielerzahl dauerhaft reguliert und ggf. die Serverfarm erweitern...


----------



## La Saint (28. Februar 2011)

Mir ist vollkommen egal, wer von wem abgekupfert hat. Ich wollte schon immer ein WoW mit besserer Grafik, jetzt habe ich eins bekommen ^^

Aber Spass beiseite. Was ich wirklich ätzend finde ist, dass die Spielehersteller anscheinend nicht lernfähig sind. Seit 5 Jahren weiß man, das bei Release 2 Millionen Spieler die Server stürmen und das nach 2 Monaten nur noch 20.000 übrigbleiben (alle Zahlen natürlich dramaturgisch übertrieben). Am Anfang gibt es Warteschlangen mit bis 10 Stunden Wartezeit, nach 2 Monaten trifft man nur noch Leute in der Lieblings-Highend-Instanz. Alle anderen Gebiete sind leer.

Das muß doch technisch in der Griff zu kriegen sein. Server kann man zum Beispiel leasen. Warum nicht bei Release 50 Server mieten und die dann bei sinkenden Accountzahlen einfach wieder herunterfahren? Ok, das war natürlich eine rhetorische Frage. Es liegt daran, das die Leute anscheinend keine negativ skalierenden Spiele schreiben können oder wollen. Meiner Meinung muß die (unvermeidliche) Serverzusammenlegung schon Bestandteil des Konzepts sein. Wenn es dann soweit ist, wird nur noch auf den Knopf gedrückt.

Aber Serverzusammenlegungen kommen ja immer sowas von überraschend für die Spielehersteller, dass sie erst im letzten Moment anfangen zu überlegen, wie sie denn doppelte Charakternamen in den Griff kriegen können.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2011)

Also, ein bisschen Recht hat er schon. Auf Trübkopf hattest du gestern, wenn es blöd lief, eine Wartezeit von 3,5 Stunden. Das ist schon arg grenzwertig. Klar, zu Anfang gab es immer Warteschlangen, ist völlig normal.
Aber irgendwo gibt es Grenzen. Das sich da Spieler drüber aufregen kann ich schon verstehen. Natürlich kann der Schuss auch nach hinten losgehen, wenn man Anfangs zu viele Server aufmacht, denn man weiß nicht, wieviele Leute gerade nach dem ersten Monat wieder gehen. Dennoch, soweit ich das jetzt von Trübkopf aus beurteilen kann, hätte hier ein zusätzlicher Server nicht geschadet. Man muss halt am Anfang einen guten Mittelweg zwischen Warteschlange und zuvielen Servern finden. Das wurde hier vergeigt. Denn 3,5 Stunden hab ich persönlich noch nirgendwo zu Release gewartet. Und ich bin bzw. war bei fast jeden Release eines solchen Spiels von Anfang an dabei.



Ascalonier schrieb:


> Machst du Witze,die haben von da alles abgekuckt. Rift ist eine schlechte Warhammer Kopie.
> 
> Wir werden das Genre neu definieren.
> 
> ...



Und du geh bitte wieder heim. Ein PvE-Spiel ist von einem RvR-Spiel abgekupfert, schon klar. Anscheinend hast du Warhammer nie wirklich gespielt, oder es einfach nicht verstanden, um was es da eigentlich geht. Nur weil sie optisch ähnlich sind, sind sie nicht gleich.



Shackal schrieb:


> zum feiern gibs noch keinen anlass erst ab 1,5 Mil acc kann man einigermassen heute beid en kosten zufrieden sein und ab 2-3 Mille kann der Rift spieler anfangen zu feiern.
> Den erstellung von WoW war recht bielig und soll ja über 10 milel acc haben auchw ennd er verkauf von verpackungen schon lange kein geld mehr einbringt.
> Wenn Rift nach 2 Monate noch leuft kann man vieleicht edwas aufatmen udn wenn kein neues MMO bis Herbst in release geht dann kann Trion vieleicht beid en einahmen zufriden sein aberd ann spätestens sei dürch Tera oder SWTOR bzw GW"/Warhammer 40k kann man wohl Rift einstampfen so wie AION und andere MMOs im casual bereich.



Du kannst keinen einzigen Satz so schreiben, ohne das der Leser sich frägt, mit welcher Sprache er es hier überhaupt zu tun hat, aber glaubst zu wissen, ab wann sich ein Spiel lohnt und wann nicht mehr. Warhammer läuft mit weit weniger als 1,5 Millionen Accounts. Aoc im übrigen auch. Und woher willst du wissen, was die Erstellung von Wow, Rift oder was auch immer gekostet hat? Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer, was die Server-Farmen, so wie deren Support kostet. Du weißt nicht, was ein durchschnittlicher Entwickler bei Trion oder sonst wo verdient. Du weißt absolut garnichts. Überhaupt pfeift einem bei jeden gelesenen Satz von dir, um welches Thema es auch gehen mag, dass Halbwissen dermaßen um die Ohren, dass man ernsthaft erwägt, sich nen Überschlagbügel an den PC-Stuhl zu bauen, bevor man auch nur einen weiteren Post von dir liest.


----------



## Kuroshiki (28. Februar 2011)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal bei Xfire die Daten anschaut so waren zu den Höchstzeiten AoC/Warhammer/Aion auf Platz 4 im MMO Rank. STO hingegen hat es nur auf Platz 19 geschaft. Rift sieht besser aus, zumindest die open beta hat es schon einmal bis auf Rank 8 gebracht.
> Ich vermute mal das sie auch mit den letzten großen gleichziehen können, ob sie dort bleiben ist ne andere frage.




Xfire ist keine repräsentative Plattform. Wer benutzt das überhaupt noch ?


----------



## Shackal (28. Februar 2011)

Damjana schrieb:


> Sollen sie wie bei WoW drölfzig Server online gehen lassen von denen dann gerade mal 3 ausgelastet sind????
> 
> Dann lieber so wie TRION es gerade macht: Server voll = Neuer Server nachschieben
> 
> ...



Du meinst also das TRION Doppelt soviele ACCOUNTS verkaufen sollen als auf die server passen ?
Schon die Warteschlangen auf AION hat eine menge Kunden gekostet
Wenn es also zu ähnlichen Wateschlangen wie AION kommt wo Spieler mehere Stunden Warten müssen dann ist es so wie ein Fussball stadium wo man 50% Plätze mehr verkauft als zur verfügung stehn und den Kunden dann sagt: Warten sie bitte bis paar das Stadium verlassen 

Naja ich empfinde Rift auch als schlechte Kopie aber spiele ja auch schon länger MMOs und war in einigen online


----------



## Shackal (28. Februar 2011)

Kafka schrieb:


> Schon über 1 Millionen ACC`s, ich hoffe mal es steigert sich noch dauerhaft^^



Das hatten auch einige andere MMOs die gescheitert sind


----------



## Shackal (28. Februar 2011)

sydonaiX schrieb:


> warhamemr auch, aber beide spiele waren qualitativ nicht mit rift zu vergleichen zu release.
> da wars kein wunder daß die leute reihenweise abgehauen sind. zu recht.
> 
> und die million bei rift sind nur die headstart zahlen. da kommen nochn paar dazu beim offiziellen release.
> ...



Ich habe in Rift mehere Betas mitgemacht udn war auch ind er beta von Warhammer und wage zu behaupten das diese MMOs besser waren als Rift.
Aber vieleicht gefällt mir Rift nicht weil ich einige aus denen komplette Riftteile Kopiert wurden.


----------



## Shackal (28. Februar 2011)

Craight schrieb:


> Pressesprecher, ha der war gut
> Ich sehe das einfach nur so das das auch Menschen sind
> und du einen Käsehersteller auch nicht verklagst weil sein Stück Käse in der Packung nur 498 gramm statt 500 wiegt.
> 
> ...



Du kannst Release älterer MMOs nicht mitd er von heutigen release vergleichen,denn die erfahrung und technick vleiben nicht stehn allerhöchsten kannste noch den start von AION mit rift vergleichen.


----------



## Deadwool (28. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Schon die Warteschlangen auf AION hat eine menge Kunden gekostet


Kaum. Aber du bist einer der wenigen, gell ? Und dabei haben wir so gehofft dich in Rift zu haben


----------



## Saji (28. Februar 2011)

Shackal trifft mit Quadro-Post kritisch. Buffed-Mod stirbt.



Ich sehe für Rift goldige Seiten voraus. Es ist das erste MMO das mit neben WoW wirklich Spaß macht! Jetzt bin ich nicht wirklich die Fahne der Zockernation, aber bei mir heißt das schon was wenn ich lieber Rift starte als WoW.  Klar, 1 Million Accs - das sind 1.000.000 Headstart Accounts. Wie viele davon jetzt bleiben, weiß man nicht. Es wird nach dem Headstart mit den Accountzahlen erstmal bergab gehen, aber dann könnte es wieder anziehen. Also: abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## DoktorElmo (28. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Du kannst Release älterer MMOs nicht mitd er von heutigen release vergleichen,denn die erfahrung und technick vleiben nicht stehn allerhöchsten kannste noch den start von AION mit rift vergleichen.




Tut mir Leid wenn sich das jetzt brutal anhört, aber kann ein Mod mal diesen Vollid*****-Troll von Shackal bannen? Es muss doch mittlerweile auffallen, hier im Rift Bereich und bei den News auf der Hauptpage, das der wirklich nur provozieren will. Geh nach draußen Kind, bisschen an die frische Luft und troll deine Mami mit deinen Schulnoten, hier geht dein Mist mittlerweile echt fast jedem wohin, aber das kriegst du eh öfters zu hören!




Saji schrieb:


> Ich sehe für Rift goldige Seiten voraus. Es ist das erste MMO das mit neben WoW wirklich Spaß macht! Jetzt bin ich nicht wirklich die Fahne der Zockernation, aber bei mir heißt das schon was wenn ich lieber Rift starte als WoW.  Klar, 1 Million Accs - das sind 1.000.000 Headstart Accounts. Wie viele davon jetzt bleiben, weiß man nicht. Es wird nach dem Headstart mit den Accountzahlen erstmal bergab gehen, aber dann könnte es wieder anziehen. Also: abwarten und Tee trinken.



Mir gehts genauso, wobei mein WoW-Account noch lang bezahlt ist. Ich habe schon etliche MMO Starts mitgemacht, Aion, Warhammer, AoC - und bei allen war irgendwie bereits nach kurzer Zeit klar: "Nee, das wird auch wieder nix...". Bei Rift habe ich von Tag zu Tag mehr das Gefühl, das hier was Großes heranwächst - das Erste fesselnde MMO seit WoW für mich, auch wenn ich die ersten paar Levels etwas enttäuscht war. Die Enttäuschung wurde aber recht bald zu purer Sucht


----------



## fredolino (28. Februar 2011)

xD wie geil alle von wartezeiten renden .. ist schon geil

wow beim start von cata war ich auf platz 200 in der warteschleife wie peinlich für ein game was 6 jahr alt ist


----------



## Treebeard (28. Februar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> AoC hat zu Release 1,2 Millionen Accounts gehabt.
> Was draus geworden ist, wissen alle



Wie du aber auch wissen solltest, war AoC zum Release total verbuggt und unspielbar.
Das dort die Kunden weggelaufen sind, war kein Wunder. Inzwischen hat sich AoC schon fast zum Geheimtipp entwickelt.
Nur die Spielerzahlen, bekommt nach so einer Aktion natürlich nicht mehr zusammen.

Im Gegensatz dazu läuft Rift bereits vor dem offiziellen Release stabil und nahezu fehlerfrei, und macht einfach nur Spass.
So gut, ist in den letzten Jahren noch kein MMO an den Start gegangen. AoC, Warhammer, etc. sind alle ein gutes Jahr
zu früh released worden, und haben sich damit die Spieler vergrault.

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die Spielerbasis, da noch größer wird. Das Potenzial dazu hat es jedenfalls.

Ansonsten ist das Topspiel zur Zeit sowieso Minecraft, mit bald 1,5 Millionen Accounts


----------



## Thoriumobi (28. Februar 2011)

fredolino schrieb:


> xD wie geil alle von wartezeiten renden .. ist schon geil
> 
> wow beim start von cata war ich auf platz 200 in der warteschleife wie peinlich für ein game was 6 jahr alt ist



Das macht die Wartezeiten in Rift trotzdem nicht besser, oder? Was nutzt mir das, wenn ich spielen will?


----------



## Treebeard (28. Februar 2011)

fredolino schrieb:


> xD wie geil alle von wartezeiten renden .. ist schon geil
> 
> wow beim start von cata war ich auf platz 200 in der warteschleife wie peinlich für ein game was 6 jahr alt ist



Schön für dich! Wenn ich auf meinem ersten WoW Server spielen möchte, wäre ich z.Zt. etwa bei Platz 1000. Das ist sogar Mega-Oberpeinlich.
Zumal ActiBlizz absolut nichts dazu unternimmt. Es werden seid bald 18 Monaten freie Transfers auf die immer gleichen drei Server vom gleichen
Typ angeboten. Völlig unterbevölkert Warum kann man nicht mal hergehen, und die Transfers auf einen beliebigen schwach bevölkerten Server
anbieten, egal welcher Typ! Noe, man erwartet von mir auch noch 200€ für einen Transfer meiner 10 Chars zu bezahlen, nur weil sie zu blöd
sind die Server ordentlich zu balancieren.

Bei Rift habe ich bisher keine Warteschlange, und das obwohl ich seid dem 24. um 19 Uhr dabei bin. Aber gut, das kann sich auch
noch ändern. Im Moment verderben eher die WoW-Kleinkinder auf dem Server etwas den Spielspass


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2011)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Im Moment verderben eher die WoW-Kleinkinder auf dem Server etwas den Spielspass



die kinners werden auch verschwinden sobald se bezahlen muessen ... heisst dann wohl ab jetzt noch 30 tage + -7 tage warten ^^


----------



## DoktorElmo (28. Februar 2011)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Wie du aber auch wissen solltest, war AoC zum Release total verbuggt und unspielbar.
> Das dort die Kunden weggelaufen sind, war kein Wunder. Inzwischen hat sich AoC schon fast zum Geheimtipp entwickelt.
> Nur die Spielerzahlen, bekommt nach so einer Aktion natürlich nicht mehr zusammen.
> 
> ...



Auch nicht zu vergessen ist, das AoC die 1,2 Millionen ja zum Release hatte - und der ist bei Rift erst am Donnerstag 
Das wird locker getoppt, ansonsten absolutes /sign!


----------



## Khorinis2142 (28. Februar 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Auch nicht zu vergessen ist, das AoC die 1,2 Millionen ja zum Release hatte - und der ist bei Rift erst am Donnerstag
> Das wird locker getoppt, ansonsten absolutes /sign!



Ich weiß nicht wie du und auch andere darauf kommen sollten, dass plötzlich zu Release so dermaßen viele Spieler dazukommen. Wer das Spiel wollte hat es sich vorbestellt und ist ergo damit auch beim Headstart dabei. Diejenigen die dazu kommen sind die Leute, die es sich zwischen dem Beginn des Headstartes und dem Releasetag bzw. am Releasetag kaufen werden. Und ich nehme nicht an, dass das dermaßen viele sein werden. Obwohl ich es Rift natürlich gönnen würde.


----------



## Freakypriest (28. Februar 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Ich habe in Rift mehere Betas mitgemacht udn war auch ind er beta von Warhammer und wage zu behaupten das diese MMOs besser waren als Rift.
> Aber vieleicht gefällt mir Rift nicht weil ich einige aus denen komplette Riftteile Kopiert wurden.



Wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann ignorier das Spiel doch einfach und lass die nerfen der Leute die das Spiel wirklich mögen endlich mal in ruhe.



Khorinis2142 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du und auch andere darauf kommen sollten, dass plötzlich zu Release so dermaßen viele Spieler dazukommen. Wer das Spiel wollte hat es sich vorbestellt und ist ergo damit auch beim Headstart dabei. Diejenigen die dazu kommen sind die Leute, die es sich zwischen dem Beginn des Headstartes und dem Releasetag bzw. am Releasetag kaufen werden. Und ich nehme nicht an, dass das dermaßen viele sein werden. Obwohl ich es Rift natürlich gönnen würde.



Obwohl ich selber sehr gerne Rift spiele und wohl auch lange dabei bleiben werde bin ich doch sehr realistisch. Ich denke das zum Release maximal 10-20% neue Spieler dazu kommen da die meisten einfach einen Headstart key besitzen.


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Obwohl ich selber sehr gerne Rift spiele und wohl auch lange dabei bleiben werde bin ich doch sehr realistisch. Ich denke das zum Release maximal 10-20% neue Spieler dazu kommen da die meisten einfach einen Headstart key besitzen.



das wird leider wahr sein .... die meisten hatten eh einen headstart key ... aber es liegt an der werbung von RIFT ... ich bin durch zufall draufgestossen weil ich mich über TERA informierte ... wenn man jetzt in wow on geht und fragt wer alles rift kennt ... bekommste vllt mal 5 antworten ,,,... der rest fragt dich nur was rift ueberhaupt sei .... ich hab den test gemacht ....
da fehlt eindeutig werbung seitens trion


----------



## Mikehoof (1. März 2011)

Naja Rift pendelt auch nach dem Headstart z.b. bei Amazon zwischen Platz1 und 3 in den Charts und die werden aktuell berechnet. Bei Amazon in den USA belegt Rift in den Downloadcharts Platz 1+2 das ist auch seit dem Start weiterhin so.

Ich denke schon das noch einige Spieler dazu kommen werden, da sich halt rum sprechen wird, dass Rift ein fertiges Spiel ist und nicht wie andere Spiele zu früh auf den Markt gekommen ist.


----------



## La Saint (1. März 2011)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Wie du aber auch wissen solltest, war AoC zum Release total verbuggt und unspielbar.
> Das dort die Kunden weggelaufen sind, war kein Wunder. Inzwischen hat sich AoC schon fast zum Geheimtipp entwickelt.



Geheimtipp? So so.

Was Funcom damals abgezogen hat war schon hart am Rande zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.

Ich würde AoC noch nicht mal mehr spielen, wenn es for free wäre, ich jeden Woche ein neues Mount und 3 barbusige Sklavinnen bekommen würde und wenn ich jeden Tag eine Audienz bei Conan himself hätte.

Es ist nicht das Spiel, das verbrannt ist, es ist der Hersteller. Andererseits ist Funcom ein Traditionsunternehmen. Sie haben mit Anarchy Online ihre Masche durchgezogen. Sie haben es mit AoC gemacht. Und sie werden es mit ihrem nächsten MMORPG in 3 Jahren wieder tun. 

Das ist nämlich ihre Geschäftsidee. Am Releasetermin die Millionen einsacken und danach die Sinflut.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## DoktorElmo (1. März 2011)

Khorinis2142 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie du und auch andere darauf kommen sollten, dass plötzlich zu Release so dermaßen viele Spieler dazukommen. Wer das Spiel wollte hat es sich vorbestellt und ist ergo damit auch beim Headstart dabei. Diejenigen die dazu kommen sind die Leute, die es sich zwischen dem Beginn des Headstartes und dem Releasetag bzw. am Releasetag kaufen werden. Und ich nehme nicht an, dass das dermaßen viele sein werden. Obwohl ich es Rift natürlich gönnen würde.



Und du denkst das alle zwischen 12 und 18 schon einen Paypal Account oder gar eine Kreditkarte haben?

Auch wenn sicher nicht noch eine Million dazukommt, aber die 1,2 Millionen sollten doch drinnen sein. Ich find´s nur schade, das Trion ihr Meisterwerk so wenig bewirbt, aber andererseits auch fein, wie´s aussieht fließt das Marketing-Geld ins bugfixen =)


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Und du denkst das alle zwischen 12 und 18 schon einen Paypal Account oder gar eine Kreditkarte haben?



Nicht nötig es gibt auch Gamecards die mit Release erscheinen. Die option ist im Acc Manager auch schon vorhanden.


----------



## Lari (1. März 2011)

MMOs wachsen durch Mundpropaganda, nicht durch Werbung im Fernsehen oder Spielezeitschriften.
Oder eben hier in Foren.

Zum Start werden nicht so viele nachkommen, aber ich denke über den Freimonat verteilt kann da noch einiges kommen.


----------



## Mikehoof (1. März 2011)

Ich glaube ihr unterschätzt die Anzahl der Leute, die ihre Spiele trotz allem noch bei Media Markt Saturn usw. kaufen.
Trion macht nicht umsonst soviele neue Server auf... 
Hoffentlich gehen auch alle auf die neuen Server :-)


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr unterschätzt die Anzahl der Leute, die ihre Spiele trotz allem noch bei Media Markt Saturn usw. kaufen.
> Trion macht nicht umsonst soviele neue Server auf...




Deutschland hat momentan 9 Server und bekommt zum start 2 neue, ich denke das dekt sich mit den Aussagen hier, dass es soviele neue Spieler nicht sein können.


----------



## DoktorElmo (1. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Nicht nötig es gibt auch Gamecards die mit Release erscheinen. Die option ist im Acc Manager auch schon vorhanden.



Ging hier ums vorbestellen


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Ging hier ums vorbestellen



Und?

Ich habe per Amazon vorbestellt mit Gamecard und kann seit Headstart problemlos spielen. Freitag wird die Karte eingetragen und gut ist.Es ist ganz einfach möglich mit 12-18Jahren ohne PayPal/kreditkarte am Headstart teilzunehmen. Haben auch leute bei uns in der Gilde die bei Saturn vorbestellt haben und noch lange keine 18 sind.


----------



## Shackal (1. März 2011)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Kaum. Aber du bist einer der wenigen, gell ? Und dabei haben wir so gehofft dich in Rift zu haben




Für mich ist Rift nichst ich verfolge es nur 
Keiner meiner Online bekannte gefällt rift ahbe schon rumgefragt
In SWG EMU in miener gilde spielt keiner der 20 Spieler Rift und die meisten hoffen das es gewaltig crasht.
Ich bin auch kein spieler der Casual MMOs spielt und auch kein MMO Spielt wo man nur 1-2 Monate Online ist.


----------



## Treebeard (1. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Geheimtipp? So so.
> 
> Was Funcom damals abgezogen hat war schon hart am Rande zur Wirtschaftskriminalität.
> 
> ...



Wenn dann bedank dich bei den Managern von Eidos, die AoC unbedingt in dem halbfertigen Zustand auf den Markt werfen wollten, obwohl es dafür noch
nicht bereit war. Funcom die Entwicklung von AoC im Auftrag von Eidos gemacht, aber das wird ja gerne verdrängt. Oder warum glaubst du steht da Eidos auf der Verpackung?

Funcom hat bei AO die Fehler beseitig, und versorgt es seid 9 Jahren mit Updates, Patches & Content. Kannst dich ja mal durch 9 Jahre Storyline lesen. Gleiches passiert mit AoC nachdem Funcom das Ruder übernommen hat. Das läuft jetzt einfach super! Also von wegen Millionen einsacken und danach die Sintflut!


----------



## Treebeard (1. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Deutschland hat momentan 9 Server und bekommt zum start 2 neue, ich denke das dekt sich mit den Aussagen hier, dass es soviele neue Spieler nicht sein können.



Was macht Trion seit dem Start? Richtig, sobald die Server voll sind kommen neue dazu. Warum soll jetzt plötzlich damit Schluss sein?


----------



## Freakypriest (1. März 2011)

Treebeard schrieb:


> Was macht Trion seit dem Start? Richtig, sobald die Server voll sind kommen neue dazu. Warum soll jetzt plötzlich damit Schluss sein?



Behaupte ich ja gar nicht das es anders ist. Ich möchte damit nur aussagen das wahrscheinlich nicht gerade mit einem riesen ansturm gerechnet wird wie vermutet. Denn ich gehe davon aus das Trion die vorläufigen verkaufszahlen vorliegen und entsprechen die Server zum start geplant sind.


----------



## DoktorElmo (1. März 2011)

Shackal schrieb:


> Für mich ist Rift nichst ich verfolge es nur
> Keiner meiner Online bekannte gefällt rift ahbe schon rumgefragt
> In SWG EMU in miener gilde spielt keiner der 20 Spieler Rift und die meisten hoffen das es gewaltig crasht.
> Ich bin auch kein spieler der Casual MMOs spielt und auch kein MMO Spielt wo man nur 1-2 Monate Online ist.



Shackal bitte ignorieren, der trollt hier nur.
Man sollte nicht andere Spiele schlecht reden, wenn man SWG spielt... vonwegen "crash"...

Weißt du was ich hoffe? Das sie dir endlich dein Internet abdrehen, es nervt.


----------



## Blackout1091 (1. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Shackal bitte ignorieren, der trollt hier nur.
> Man sollte nicht andere Spiele schlecht reden, wenn man SWG spielt... vonwegen "crash"...
> 
> Weißt du was ich hoffe? Das sie dir endlich dein Internet abdrehen, es nervt.



/sign


----------



## Treebeard (5. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Behaupte ich ja gar nicht das es anders ist. Ich möchte damit nur aussagen das wahrscheinlich nicht gerade mit einem riesen ansturm gerechnet wird wie vermutet. Denn ich gehe davon aus das Trion die vorläufigen verkaufszahlen vorliegen und entsprechen die Server zum start geplant sind.



Wer sagt dir, das sie den alle verfügbaren Server schon online haben? Auch liegen nur die Verkaufszahlen der Vorbesteller vor. Sorry, aber deine Logik macht keinen Sinn .


----------

